# Vacunas: Un año para que estalle la crisis (análisis inside)



## Dr.Nick (21 Abr 2022)

Antes de nada: ignorad la bajada de las últimas semanas, *son datos que todavía se están recopilando*.

Esto es el exceso de mortiladad acumulado durante 2020, 2021 y 2022





Fijaos que en 2020 la mortalidad se estanca después de la "primera ola" pero a la que introducen la vacuna a principios del 21 ya no hay más mesetas: es una subida constante y cada vez más pronunciada.

Aquí lo tenéis subrayado con los periodos de menor incidencia del "virus" (llamadle COVID, gripe o como queráis).





Sólo hace falta trazar la línea para ver que este año llegaremos a otoño con el mismo exceso de mortalidad que en los dos años anteriores, siendo este un muy buen año sin apenas COVID/Gripe





Y si seguimos inclinando la recta en la misma proporción que los últimos meses vemos que se va de madre por completo en primavera de 2023





Así que me voy a mojar y digo que el experimento con vacunas mRNA en cobayas humanas va a acabar como todos los anteriores: con mortandad masiva en la primavera de 2023.


----------



## Dr.Nick (21 Abr 2022)

Otro gráfico muy ilustrativo. Exceso de mortalidad por semanas. Recordad que faltan datos de las últimas semanas por eso parece que baje tanto (no es real)


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.

Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.

No hay institución solvente o científico reputado que se atreva a acercarse a vuestras teorías ni con un palo en toda la industria, en todas las organizaciones gubernamentales y en toda la comunidad científica. Y es porque lo que hoy son nanobots mañana es grafeno y pasado es veneno de serpiente.

Sois tan burros que habéis terminado por desactivar vosotros solitos la capacidad de abordaje del problema que veníais a denunciar.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar, y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.



Habéis estado casi 2 años persiguiendonos y aplaudiendo que nos quitaran la libertad hijosdeputa. 
Ahora el miedo ha cambiado de bando.
Mira jilipollas, solo tienes que mirar a tu alrededor, la realidad es terraplanista
Toda la vida en el foro y te envenenas voluntariamente






Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Ahora el miedo ha cambiado de bando.
> Toda la vida en el foro y te envenenas voluntariamente



Cuéntame más cosas de esas que no suceden ni en tu cabeza.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cuéntame más cosas de esas que no suceden ni en tu cabeza.



Jodete y baila idiota , tu ictus o infarto está al caer tick tack tick tack.
No te esfuerces mucho ni en escribir

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Nick (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Sois tan burros que habéis terminado por desactivar vosotros solitos la capacidad de abordaje del problema que veníais a denunciar.



A ti te parece normal que este año muera tanta gente como en 2020 (el peor en décadas)? Igual habrá que preguntarse qué está ocurriendo, no?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> A ti te parece normal que este año muera tanta gente como en 2020 (el peor en décadas)? Igual habrá que preguntarse qué está ocurriendo, no?



Estos subnormales hacen caso a la caja tonta y se autoconvencen de que es por ver maratones de series en netflix , no veis como han bajado las suscripciones?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Abr 2022)

Justo me comentaba un médico que lo que está pasando en el hospital de Cabueñes (Asturias) no es normal, que están cayendo médicos como moscas (creo que ayer falleció un oftalmólogo).

Luego le preguntas que *por qué cree que está pasando* y suelta que a saber, que alguien debería estudiar los factores de riesgo que estén causando eso...


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> tu ictus o infarto está al caer tick tack tick tack.



Esto lo lleváis diciendo año y medio ya.

La realidad es que en el censo electoral de las elecciones de febrero resultó haber más población que nunca incluso en prácticameente toda la España vaciada. 
La mortalidad general cotiza a la baja incluso en los pueblos de ancianos.



Dr.Nick dijo:


> A ti te parece normal que este año muera tanta gente como en 2020 (el peor en décadas)? Igual habrá que preguntarse qué está ocurriendo, no?



A mí lo que no me parece normal es que arrojéis conclusiones sin base alguna tras descontextualizar sólo los datos que os convienen.
Es un ejercicio de malabarismos numéricos que lo que demuestra es que la paranoia en el fondo ya no os la creéis ni vosotros.


Las cifras son mucho menos inasibles de lo que queréis hacer creer. Mirad qué sencillo que es: dado que se ha vacunado a más del 85% de la población española, si eso tuviera consecuencias negativas relevantes para la salud de las personas ahora mismo el país sería absolutamente inviable; ya por el colapso sanitario, ya por la merma de la población activa que resulta clave a efectos funcionales y notorios. 
No se podría ocultar algo así ni se podría hacer vida como antes de la vacunación.

Vamos, y perdón por explicar algo que es de estadística de bachiller, pero es que no hace falta ponerse a buscar fantasmas en un espacio muestral tan grande, esto es, con tanta gente chutada y rechutada: el mero hecho de tenerlo que hacer ya demuestra que no está pasando absolutamente nada de lo que vosotros habéis jurado y perjurado que pasaría.

Así que dejadlo ya, rediós; que no es que estéis siendo cansinos, es que ya dais pena de la más triste.


----------



## Perro Viejo (21 Abr 2022)

La culpa será el longcovic y del cambio climático. Verificado por Newtrola.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> A mí lo que no me parece normal es que arrojéis conclusiones sin base alguna tras descontextualizar sólo los datos que os convienen.
> Es un ejercicio de malabarismos numéricos que lo que demuestra es que la paranoia en el fondo ya no os la creéis ni vosotros.
> 
> 
> .



Eso es lo que lleváis vosotros haciendo 2 años covidiota de los cojones 



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Eso es lo que lleváis vosotros haciendo 2 años



Corre pues a explicárselo a los doscientos gobiernos responsables de ello en la escala planetaria. 
Puedes empezar por decirles a sus respectivos doscientos sistemas sanitarios estatales la forma en que deben manejar las evidencias y hacer su trabajo. Fijo que el mundo tiene mucho que aprender de ti acerca de cómo se deben pilotar las pandemias.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Corre pues a explicárselo a los doscientos gobiernos responsables de ello en la escala planetaria.
> Puedes empezar por decirles a sus respectivos doscientos sistemas sanitarios estatales la forma en que deben manejar las evidencias y hacer su trabajo. Fijo que el mundo tiene mucho que aprender de ti acerca de cómo se deben pilotar las pandemias.



Esos que dicen que sobra gente en el mundo verdad?
Esto ni es una pandemia, ni el veneno es una vacuna, y lo peor es que lo sabeis

Yo solo hago caso a mi sentido común, idiota, y duermo como un angelito

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Yo solo hago caso a mi sentido común idiota



Ya sé que tú sólo haces caso a tu sentido común idiota. 
Es evidente.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ya sé que tú sólo haces caso a tu sentido común idiota.
> Es evidente.



Dulces sueños. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M4rk (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La realidad es que en el censo electoral de las elecciones de febrero resultó haber más población que nunca incluso en prácticameente toda la España vaciada.




Esto me hace pensar si a alguien se le habrá ocurrido alguna vez la idea de usar nombres de personas fallecidas para ganar vot-... 
Oh wait.


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ya sé que tú sólo haces caso a tu sentido común idiota.
> Es evidente.



Soy yo el gobierno hago una redada previo hackeo masivo y los meto en el psiquiatrico al menos un año.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> Soy yo el gobierno hago una redada previo hackeo masivo y los meto en el psiquiatrico al menos un año.



Yo a todos los que os registrasteis desde 2020 os meto en el ignorer 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Anticriminal (21 Abr 2022)

*pasabaporaqui
Madmaxista*
Desde2 Dic 2009Mensajes11.423Reputación29.167
Hace 1 minuto

#20



> Anticriminal dijo:
> Soy yo el gobierno hago una redada previo hackeo masivo y los meto en el psiquiatrico al menos un año.



Yo a todos los que os registrasteis desde 2020 os meto en el ignorer

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


Eso es porque tienes problemas mentales graves.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> *pasabaporaqui
> Madmaxista*
> Desde2 Dic 2009Mensajes11.423Reputación29.167
> Hace 1 minuto
> ...



No, eso
es porque no quiero que entre mierda en mi movil.
Y si, estoy muuuu loco , soy negacionista de extrema derecha y voy con rusia

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Estos subnormales hacen caso a la caja tonta y se autoconvencen de que es por ver maratones de series en netflix , no veis como han bajado las suscripciones?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



TOTALMENTE!!


----------



## daesrd (21 Abr 2022)

Anticriminal dijo:


> *pasabaporaqui
> Madmaxista*
> Desde2 Dic 2009Mensajes11.423Reputación29.167
> Hace 1 minuto
> ...



Aaaaaaal ignore de cabezaaaa!


----------



## daniguzmán (21 Abr 2022)

"No sabemos por qué se está produciendo esta sobremortalidad, pero sí que podemos asegurar que NO es por la vacuna".

Y ningún científico digno de ese nombre sale a desmentir estas barbaridades soltadas sin ningún tipo de pruebas que las apoyen.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> "No sabemos por qué se está produciendo esta sobremortalidad, pero sí que podemos asegurar que NO es por la vacuna".
> 
> Y ningún científico digno de ese nombre sale a desmentir estas barbaridades soltadas sin ningún tipo de pruebas que las apoyen.



Hay que ser muy retrasado mental para creer lo que dice la "verdad" oficial 









Brote de hepatitis infantil, lo que no sabemos aún y lo que sí: que no es por la vacuna


España registra los primeros casos de una extraña hepatitis infantil entre niños no vacunados de covid. Esto se sabe por ahora de su origen.




www.newtral.es





Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sardónica (21 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Justo me comentaba un médico que lo que está pasando en el hospital de Cabueñes (Asturias) no es normal, que están cayendo médicos como moscas (creo que ayer falleció un oftalmólogo).
> 
> Luego le preguntas que *por qué cree que está pasando* y suelta que a saber, que alguien debería estudiar los factores de riesgo que estén causando eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032202



En Asturias las muertes de medicos da para estudio.
Algo en lo que hace meses me estoy fijando. No hay semana en la que no palmen 2.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> En Asturias las muertes de medicos da para estudio.
> Algo en lo que hace meses me estoy fijando. No hay semana en la que no palmen 2.



¿Cómo va entonces lo vuestro de hoy, los médicos conspiraron contra el pueblo para diezmarlo y al final quienes palmaron fueron ellos?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Abr 2022)

La pendiente que lleva la curva de 2022 es interesante, seguramente se aplane un poco en primavera/verano, y quiza tambien ayude que ha medio-pasado la histeria covidiana y habra menos gente poniendose el cuarto pinchazo, pero desde luego que es curioso...

Lo mas normal despues de 1 periodo de sobremortalidad es uno de inframortalidad por el efecto cosecha, pero aqui sigue habiendo sobremortalidad y todo el mundo jijijajeando.


----------



## R_Madrid (21 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Antes de nada: ignorad la bajada de las últimas semanas, *son datos que todavía se están recopilando*.
> 
> Esto es el exceso de mortiladad acumulado durante 2020, 2021 y 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032139
> ...



antes de leer tu post, dejame decirte que me da mucha confianza que provenga este analisis medico del dr.nick de los simpson


----------



## R_Madrid (21 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> A ti te parece normal que este año muera tanta gente como en 2020 (el peor en décadas)? Igual habrá que preguntarse qué está ocurriendo, no?



Claro que es normal

mira este hilo, mogollon de causas  





__





El DESCOJONANTE HILO de la JUSTIFICACIÓN PERIODÍSTICA de INFARTOS, ICTUS, CÁNCERES y demás SECUELAS POSTVACUNALES


Desde que empezaron a petar las patatas y las chenchas de los borregos tras vacunarse, estamos asistiendo a una auténtica operación mediática de manipulación de la opinión pública consistente en justificar estas patologías, actualmente disparadas en todo el mundo, echándole la culpa a cualquier...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Coln (21 Abr 2022)

Ahora mismo hay dos cosas que son ya evidentes pero cuesta aun verlas un poco pero cada vez parece más y más claro;
1° las muertes por la vacuna y 2° la puta inflación, ambas cosas son muy superiores a lo percibido y reconocido oficialmente.


----------



## piensaflexible (21 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Justo me comentaba un médico que lo que está pasando en el hospital de Cabueñes (Asturias) no es normal, que están cayendo médicos como moscas (creo que ayer falleció un oftalmólogo).
> 
> Luego le preguntas que *por qué cree que está pasando* y suelta que a saber, que alguien debería estudiar los factores de riesgo que estén causando eso...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032202



Pues ojalá sean más a ver si se dan cuenta de algo, ya que solo se fijan si es de su gremio..


----------



## piensaflexible (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto lo lleváis diciendo año y medio ya.
> 
> La realidad es que en el censo electoral de las elecciones de febrero resultó haber más población que nunca incluso en prácticameente toda la España vaciada.
> La mortalidad general cotiza a la baja incluso en los pueblos de ancianos.
> ...



Se demostró que la toxicidad de la vacuna variaba muchísimo de lote en lote hasta un 3000 x cien,asi que todo depende de la suerte de lote que les tocó, placebo o peor


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Abr 2022)

O 2024 o ni puta idea....esto deberia estar en el rincon de Otros, apartado Maguferio barato de via estrecha


----------



## Guepardo (21 Abr 2022)

La teoría del OP no es descabellada, es muy acertada, yo no paro de ver casos cercanos de trombos, infarto, pérdida de visión, sangrado por la piel, manchas, menstruaciones irregulares, cansancio, poca lucidez mental, abortos….. no me parece normal en accidentes de tráfico muchos desvanecidos


----------



## ekOz (21 Abr 2022)

Ojalá te equivoques pero me temo que va a ir bastante acertado el planteamiento, al menos se ha intentado avisar al personal, cargo de consciencia 0.


----------



## DonCrisis (21 Abr 2022)

Tengo que decir que esas predicciones son u


Dr.Nick dijo:


> Antes de nada: ignorad la bajada de las últimas semanas, *son datos que todavía se están recopilando*.
> 
> Esto es el exceso de mortiladad acumulado durante 2020, 2021 y 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032139
> ...



Tus extrapolaciones me recuerdan a este meme:


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Abr 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Pues ojalá sean más a ver si se dan cuenta de algo, ya que solo se fijan si es de su gremio..



Pues yo esperaba que fuera una estafa como los bozales porque toda mi familia está vacunada, creo que se salva sólo un crío que debe ser menor de 8 años.


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.
> 
> ...



Más de 600 denuncias en el cajón denunciando tóxicos en los viales. Los jueces y vuestra tozudez son el problema no los que os hemos tratado de salvar el culo.
Disfruta lo inoculado.


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Se demostró que la toxicidad de la vacuna variaba muchísimo



En la hoja parroquial de tu aquelarre, se demostró


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Corre pues a explicárselo a los doscientos gobiernos responsables de ello en la escala planetaria.
> Puedes empezar por decirles a sus respectivos doscientos sistemas sanitarios estatales la forma en que deben manejar las evidencias y hacer su trabajo. Fijo que el mundo tiene mucho que aprender de ti acerca de cómo se deben pilotar las pandemias.



Mira payaso viendo tus respuestas a otras personas te lo digo clarito, he analizado sangre de inoculados con diferentes marcas y diferentes dosis, por suerte no todos han recibido el veneno, pero espero que tu seas uno de ellos.


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> he analizado sangre de inoculados con diferentes marcas y diferentes dosis, por suerte no todos han recibido el veneno, pero espero que tu seas uno de ellos.



Si pudieras demostrar la existencia de "el veneno" tendrías la vida resuelta.
Sólo tienes que subir tus formidables análisis a este mismo sitio. Te garantizo escrutinio profesional.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto lo lleváis diciendo año y medio ya.
> 
> La realidad es que en el censo electoral de las elecciones de febrero resultó haber más población que nunca incluso en prácticameente toda la España vaciada.
> La mortalidad general cotiza a la baja incluso en los pueblos de ancianos.
> ...



Y cómo explicas la pandemia de hepatitis en G. B y que empieza a aparecer ya en España?


----------



## PacoIII (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Mira payaso viendo tus respuestas a otras personas te lo digo clarito, he analizado sangre de inoculados con diferentes marcas y diferentes dosis, por suerte no todos han recibido el veneno, pero espero que tu seas uno de ellos.



Extiéndete un poco en esos analisis, por favor.


----------



## midelburgo (21 Abr 2022)

Lo investigaran o no lo investigaran. Y si lo hacen meteran la causa que les de la gana, pero lo cierto es que la esperanza de vida esta cayendo en picado. Cada uno que haga lo que estime oportuno y el ultimo, capador.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Abr 2022)

Joder, cada mes poniendo el Apocalipsis, parecéis el tertulianoviejo cenizo del Centeno.... 
Y cada vez ponéis la fecha más tardía....


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

PacoIII dijo:


> Extiéndete un poco en esos analisis, por favor.



Mirad la sangre al microscopio y lo veréis. Estoy cansado de insultos y debates. Mirad todo tipo de perfusiones no sólo vacunas y entenderéis todo.
He mirado urbason, paracetamol inyectable, glucosalina, otros sueros salinos, anestesias, etc además de sangre.
No tengo que venir yo aquí a poner fotos y pedir que me creáis, mirad al microscopio.


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Si pudieras demostrar la existencia de "el veneno" tendrías la vida resuelta.
> Sólo tienes que subir tus formidables análisis a este mismo sitio. Te garantizo escrutinio profesional.



Igual que contesté a otro usuario yo no tengo que venir aquí a demostrar nada, ya se ha denunciado ante las autoridades que no eres tu con análisis periciales, informes de toxicidad y cadena de custodia metiéndolo en un cajón. ¿Quiéres verlo?, pues mira tu mismo y no me comas la cabeza con tus debates de mierda. Lo tengo publicado en muchos sitios y seguro que si buscas lo encuentras, pero no voy a venir aquí a que retrasados mentales con titulos de exforococheros se pongan a opinar gilipolleces. No te lo puedo decir más claro compañero.
Ah, la vida resuelta la tienen los desgraciados como carballo y compañía que sigan el discurso oficial pero que de medicina poco. A ver si te enteras por donde sopla el viento campeón. Tengo mi microscopio a un metro, cuando tu tengas el tuyo comparamos resultados. Mientras tanto te metes los debates por donde amargan los pepinillos.


----------



## ueee3 (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Mirad la sangre al microscopio y lo veréis. Estoy cansado de insultos y debates. Mirad todo tipo de perfusiones no sólo vacunas y entenderéis todo.
> He mirado urbason, paracetamol inyectable, glucosalina, otros sueros salinos, anestesias, etc además de sangre.
> No tengo que venir yo aquí a poner fotos y pedir que me creáis, mirad al microscopio.



Me cago en la puta. ¿Estás diciendo que lo "ponzoñoso" de las neovacunas lo han puesto en todas partes? Me gustaría información sobre ello.

¿Te refieres a grafeno?


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta. ¿Estás diciendo que lo "ponzoñoso" de las neovacunas lo han puesto en todas partes? Me gustaría información sobre ello.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a grafeno?



Si, estoy diciendo eso mismo. Te envío privado.


----------



## El gostoso (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Si, estoy diciendo eso mismo. Te envío privado.



Me too, a ver si me puedes contar.


----------



## CoLeXuS (21 Abr 2022)

Yo lo único que sé es que Baseline debería estar escrito con V, sobretodo para que este gráfico ''entre'' mejor


----------



## Feyerabend (21 Abr 2022)

La mortalidad aumenta y seguirá aumentando. Básicamente porque la población cada vez es más vieja y hay más muertes en edades avanzadas que en jóvenes.


----------



## ecoñomixta (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.
> 
> ...



Hombre, si lo dice el mismo payaso que dice que una vaca consume 14 trillones de metros cúbicos de agua, me lo creo


----------



## ecoñomixta (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Igual que contesté a otro usuario yo no tengo que venir aquí a demostrar nada, ya se ha denunciado ante las autoridades que no eres tu con análisis periciales, informes de toxicidad y cadena de custodia metiéndolo en un cajón. ¿Quiéres verlo?, pues mira tu mismo y no me comas la cabeza con tus debates de mierda. Lo tengo publicado en muchos sitios y seguro que si buscas lo encuentras, pero no voy a venir aquí a que retrasados mentales con titulos de exforococheros se pongan a opinar gilipolleces. No te lo puedo decir más claro compañero.
> Ah, la vida resuelta la tienen los desgraciados como carballo y compañía que sigan el discurso oficial pero que de medicina poco. A ver si te enteras por donde sopla el viento campeón. Tengo mi microscopio a un metro, cuando tu tengas el tuyo comparamos resultados. Mientras tanto te metes los debates por donde amargan los pepinillos.



Es subnormal, dirá de todo menos coger un microscopio


----------



## meusac (21 Abr 2022)

En mi bloque, este año, dos cánceres reactivados desde hace 20 años uno y 15 el otro , una señora de 33 y otra de 59


----------



## ueee3 (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Si, estoy diciendo eso mismo. Te envío privado.



Lo primero, te recomendaría (a ti y a cualquiera que hace análisis, sin por ello quitaros un ápice de mérito) que intentaras contradecirte a ti mismo. Que intentaras encontrar explicaciones distintas de las del grafeno, la que fuese (trazas de cristales de glucosa o de sal, yo qué sé).

Y sólo cuando lo "anodino" y "no demasiado preocupante" quedase completamente descartado, entonces sí, pasar a la acción. Es que vuestro mensaje calaría muchísimo más y eso sí lo tornaría imparable.


----------



## Guepardo (21 Abr 2022)

Feyerabend dijo:


> La mortalidad aumenta y seguirá aumentando. Básicamente porque la población cada vez es más vieja y hay más muertes en edades avanzadas que en jóvenes.



Eso explica los infartos y desvanecimientos entre niños y gente de mediana edad no jajaja


----------



## Escombridos (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Esos que dicen que sobra gente en el mundo verdad?
> Esto ni es una pandemia, ni el veneno es una vacuna, y lo peor es que lo sabeis
> 
> Yo solo hago caso a mi sentido común, idiota, y duermo como un angelito
> ...



Quien dice que sobra gente en el planeta?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Joder, cada mes poniendo el Apocalipsis, parecéis el tertulianoviejo cenizo del Centeno....
> Y cada vez ponéis la fecha más tardía....



¿Se ha inoculado usted? Si la respuesta es no, el apocalipsis no va con usted.


----------



## Escombridos (21 Abr 2022)

Repito, ¿Quien dice que sobra gente en el mundo?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Repito, ¿Quien dice que sobra gente en el mundo?



Los poderes económicos, los que manejan los hilos de las marionetas que han puesto en cada país como presidentes









El FMI pide bajar pensiones por “el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado”


El organismo quiere que la edad de jubilación se ajuste con la esperanza de vida Sus economistas proponen recorte de prestaciones y aumento de las cotizaciones El Fondo plantea que las aseguradoras privadas cubran el riesgo de longevidad




elpais.com




Te sirve Pompero? ,O quieres otro medio más progre?
Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## |||||||| (21 Abr 2022)

Por donde yo vivo están cayendo como moscas los vacunados. También es verdad que he estado dos años predicándoles que había que vacunarse sí o sí. 

Hoy mismo me enteré en el ayuntamiento que han caído en un mes tres infartos y un ictus entre la plantilla de policías locales, todos menores de 40 años. Hablo de una plantilla que no creo que llegue a los 15 efectivos.

Y ahora en primavera muchas guarras no van a poder enseñar las piernas porque las tienen llenas de varices negras repugnantes.

Trombo va, trombo viene, jajaja


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Mirad la sangre al microscopio y lo veréis. Estoy cansado de insultos y debates. Mirad todo tipo de perfusiones no sólo vacunas y entenderéis todo.
> He mirado urbason, paracetamol inyectable, glucosalina, otros sueros salinos, anestesias, etc además de sangre.
> No tengo que venir yo aquí a poner fotos y pedir que me creáis, mirad al microscopio.



Vale. Hay una conspiración planetaria contra los intereses de 5.000 millones de vacunados, pero sólo te has quedado tú con la copla porque eres el único que mira sangre con un microscopio. 

Cuéntanos más, que tienes un discurso fascinante.


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y cómo explicas la pandemia de hepatitis en G. B y que empieza a aparecer ya en España?



Nadie tiene todavía una hipótesis de trabajo fundada para eso.

La cruda realidad es que los niños de UK y de aquí que han cogido esa inflamación no presentan en común ni el menor patrón vacunal en sus familias, por eso hay gente que ya da por descartada vuestra enésima pretensión de achacar el marrón a las vacunas.

Pronto ya nadie se molestará en considerar vuestras paranoias porque para qué.
Creo que adelantaríais si responsabilizarais a las vacunas del discurso más chalao de Putin.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (21 Abr 2022)

No se podia saber.

La mejor opcion era vacunarse.

La vacuna era voluntaria y la gente estaba informada.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Vale. Hay una conspiración planetaria contra los intereses de 5.000 millones de vacunados, pero sólo te has quedado tú con la copla porque eres el único que mira sangre con un microscopio.
> 
> Cuéntanos más, que tienes un discurso fascinante.



Acaso los medios aceptan otras opiniones que las oficiales ?
Ha habido algún debate al respecto en estos 2 años en los medios oficiales. 
Que ha pasado con el informe campra?
Y la doctora albarracin?
Mira lo que pasa cuando se va a contracorriente 









Robles cesa a un coronel por pedir precaución en la vacunación masiva


Expresa la preocupación clínica sobre la posible presencia de grafeno en algunas partidas, y avisa a la ministra que la obligación de vacunarse en las FFAA es irregular y viola innumerables derechos.




www.escudodigital.com







Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Nadie tiene todavía una hipótesis de trabajo fundada para eso.



Error mío. Perdón. Ya hay un patógeno en común entre los que han enfermado de hepatitis infantil en EEUU, el *adenovirus HAdV-F41.*
De entre los chavales que han enfermado en UK no hay ningún vacunado.

Lo dicho, algunos de este hilo no saben ni por dónde les pega el aire.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Error mío. Perdón. Ya hay un patógeno en común entre los que han enfermado de hepatitis infantil en EEUU, el *adenovirus HAdV-F41.*
> De entre los chavales que han enfermado en UK no hay ningún vacunado.
> 
> Lo dicho, algunos de este hilo no saben ni por dónde les pega el aire.
> ...



No hay ningún vacunado porque lo dices tu?
Me quieres contestar la pregunta de arriba?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davincy (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Vale. Hay una conspiración planetaria contra los intereses de 5.000 millones de vacunados, pero sólo te has quedado tú con la copla porque eres el único que mira sangre con un microscopio.
> 
> Cuéntanos más, que tienes un discurso fascinante.



Con las gilipolleces que sueltas y tus aires de sabelotodo sin tener ni puta idea (¿eres repartidor o camarero?, retórica) no esperes que nadie se rebaje a compartir ningún tipo de información con un bocachancla como tu en ningún lugar.
Prefiero leerle un cuento al perro que lo entenderá mejor y no se pasará el rato tocándose.

Dicho esto, la lista de ignorados te llama


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Acaso los medios aceptan otras opiniones que las oficiales ?
> Ha habido algún debate al respecto en estos 2 años en los medios oficiales.
> Que ha pasado con el informe campra?
> Y la doctora albarracin?



Los medios que lo son lo que no aceptan es hipótesis que no se sostienen ni con pinzas.
Debate sobre el virus en los foros colegiados hay desde antes de marzo del 2020, es muy intenso y se hace a puerta cerrada como siempre.
El informe campra es un montón de basura y la señora esa está fatal de lo suyo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Con las gilipolleces que sueltas y tus aires de sabelotodo sin tener ni puta idea (¿eres repartidor o camarero?, retórica) no esperes que nadie se rebaje a compartir ningún tipo de información con un bocachancla como tu en ningún lugar.
> Prefiero leerle un cuento al perro que lo entenderá mejor y no se pasará el rato tocándose.
> 
> Dicho esto, la lista de ignorados te llama



Es un intoxicador a sueldo, luego no contesta nada, es como los gilipollas de los terraplanistas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los medios que lo son lo que no aceptan es hipótesis que no se sostienen ni con pinzas.
> Debate sobre el virus en los foros colegiados hay desde antes de marzo del 2020, es muy intenso y se hace a puerta cerrada como siempre.
> El informe campra es un montón de basura y la señora esa está fatal de lo suyo.



Claro colega , si no te interesa están locos 
.
Muy bien al ignorer gilipollas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> No hay ningún vacunado porque lo dices tu?



Lo dicen las autoridades sanitarias, los padres y el gobierno:








Hepatitis (liver inflammation) cases in children – latest updates


Regular UKHSA updates on the ongoing investigation into higher than usual rates of liver inflammation (hepatitis) in children across the UK.




www.gov.uk





Déjame en paz y pregunta en Google un poquito antes de ponerte a llenar el hilo de memeces.


----------



## Escombridos (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los poderes económicos, los que manejan los hilos de las marionetas que han puesto en cada país como presidentes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es un análisis profundo sobre que hacer con la longevidad de las personas en un futuro.

"Algo tenemos que hacer" (económicamente hablando)

Nadie dice "tenemos que matar viejos" 

"Pompero"


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Es un análisis profundo sobre que hacer con la longevidad de las personas en un futuro.
> 
> "Algo tenemos que hacer" (económicamente hablando)
> 
> ...



Claro , ahí no pone que sobra gente verdad pompero?
A los madmaxistas de usted pompero

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Escombridos (21 Abr 2022)

Quiero llegar a que nadie dice "tenemos que matar gente porque somos demasiados", no lo dice nadie aún siendo verdad.
Cristina Lagarte dijo eso de que "la gente vive demasiado, tenemos que hacer algo" y ha eso voy, ahí Cristina quiere decir que hay que anticiparse en acciones que reactiven la economía o tenemos un problema, no dice TENEMOS QUE MATAR A LOS VIEJOS, y ahí es donde quiero llegar querido conforero, que no hay palabra mal dicha, si no mal interpretada.


----------



## Escombridos (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Claro , ahí no pone que sobra gente verdad pompero?
> A los madmaxistas de usted pompero
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Pues no, no lo pone, pone que somos muchos y que hay que solucionarlo. El matar gente, que sobra gente ... Etc...etc ... Es una mala interpretación de la lectura.

Y es verdad, somos muchos, "algo hay que hacer, ¡¡y ya!!


----------



## CaraCortada (21 Abr 2022)

En mi curro ha quedado de baja hoy una compi que a falta de hacerle la pcr es casi fijo que lo ha pillado. Es la tercera persona de un grupo de 7 todos trivacunados menos yo que de momento libro.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Pues no, no lo pone, pone que somos muchos y que hay que solucionarlo. El matar gente, que sobra gente ... Etc...etc ... Es una mala interpretación de la lectura.
> 
> Y es verdad, somos muchos, "algo hay que hacer, ¡¡y ya!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032789



No te van a poner que van a hacer un experimento eugenesico con la población, que quieres un whithe paper del gobierno mundial?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Abr 2022)

Si no duele na, sólo notas el pinchazo


----------



## Vilux (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.



El exceso de mortalidad se debe a qué, cacho mierda? al cambio climático?


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (21 Abr 2022)

a ese ritmo se va a morir hasta el tío de la guadaña


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.
> 
> ...



¿Y tú qué sabes para quien trabajan estos? Alomejor no es casualidad…


----------



## Viviendo Digno (21 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El exceso de mortalidad se debe a qué, cacho mierda? al cambio climático?




Claramente al cambio clemático. Cambian las clemas sin cortar la corriente y zas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué sabes para quien trabajan estos? Alomejor no es casualidad…



Llevo aqui trabajando para el enemigo desde 2009 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## grom (21 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Antes de nada: ignorad la bajada de las últimas semanas, *son datos que todavía se están recopilando*.
> 
> Esto es el exceso de mortiladad acumulado durante 2020, 2021 y 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032139
> ...



Con los excesos de mortalidad de 2020 y 2021, que la mortalidad no este MUY POR DEBAJO de la de 2019, quiere decir que hay "algo" que esta matando a la poblacion.


----------



## iases (21 Abr 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Antes de nada: ignorad la bajada de las últimas semanas, *son datos que todavía se están recopilando*.
> 
> Esto es el exceso de mortiladad acumulado durante 2020, 2021 y 2022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032139
> ...



Ya lo volvéis a retrasar..........


----------



## joeljoan (21 Abr 2022)

Autopsia....coagulos nunca vistos....nadie quiere saber nada.....silencio en los medios
Ver archivo adjunto 1032908
Ver archivo adjunto 1032908


----------



## Feyerabend (21 Abr 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Eso explica los infartos y desvanecimientos entre niños y gente de mediana edad no jajaja



El gráfico muestra muertes acumuladas totales. El resto es una valoración subjetiva.


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.
> 
> ...



Tic, tac, tic, tac.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (21 Abr 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Tic, tac, tic, tac.



Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> La culpa será el longcovic y del cambio climático. Verificado por Newtrola.



Nl te olvides de su ultimo fichaje. Putin culpable...


----------



## Gusman (21 Abr 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzz



Eres su multi? O simplemente le comes la polla?


----------



## soma (21 Abr 2022)

davincy dijo:


> Si, estoy diciendo eso mismo. Te envío privado.



Si tiene tiempo y ganas, abra un hilo sobre sus indagaciones, está claro que sí interesa a mucha gente.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto vuestro de pasaros la vida buscando a los muertos por la vacuna ya está requemado. Lo lleváis haciendo un año en balde y la gente ya lo entiende como parte de vuestra paranoia sin base.
> 
> Imaginemos por un momento que hasta llevárais razón y al final resulta que, por lo que sea, palman algunos vacunados. Ok. Pues sabed que ya nadie lo va a investigar seriamente; y la culpa es vuestra, por dar la turra sin tener ni un puto dato sólido que os avale.
> 
> ...



Científicos reputados haberlos haylos.
Solo que no encajan con el prototipo de lo que Vd. está describiendo, que es el sambenito en el que se excusa la Santa Inquisición para zanjar cualquier tipo de debate o disenso en cualquier medio de comunicación, redes sociales y ambientes académicos, etc.

Ya solo por eso, que no exista libertad de ciencia - porque a reputados expertos que cuestionan se les aparta directamente incluso del ejercicio de su profesión y de la docencia- dice bastante del estado de cosas sobre el asunto.

Que a Vd. le satisface seguir con el juego de que todos los que cuestionan son unos teletubbies, allá Vd. con sus satisfacciones.

Pero al menos no sea tan absurdo de actuar con la misma falta de rigor y de conocimiento que achaca al resto. Es de puro sentido común.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Abr 2022)

iases dijo:


> Ya lo volvéis a retrasar..........



perdon por el retraso


----------



## Cygnus Saint (21 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> perdon por el retraso



Mejor no pidáis perdón por eso, no acabaríamos nunca.

Ánimo!!


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Abr 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Quiero llegar a que nadie dice "tenemos que matar gente porque somos demasiados", no lo dice nadie aún siendo verdad.
> Cristina Lagarte dijo eso de que "la gente vive demasiado, tenemos que hacer algo" y ha eso voy, ahí Cristina quiere decir que hay que anticiparse en acciones que reactiven la economía o tenemos un problema, no dice TENEMOS QUE MATAR A LOS VIEJOS, y ahí es donde quiero llegar querido conforero, que no hay palabra mal dicha, si no mal interpretada.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032771



Jajaja, que te crees que las élites están pensando en soluciones económicas que activen la economía, lo que tienen pensado es empobrecer a la gente mediante la impresora hasta el punto de que no puedan consumir nada, a los viejos ya los están eliminando con vacunas y malas praxis en hospitales y residencias.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (21 Abr 2022)

Ojalá sean muchos, y las gráficas se queden cortas, habría que celebrarlo


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

Si tio, son de mi empresa, se nota quien es el gitano verdad? El de la vaya tampoco tiene muchas luces la verdad, son gente de campo , todos trivacunados

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Abr 2022)

Pues esa gráfica me deja frío la verdad, los planes de despoblación de occidente están marcados para el periodo 2025-2030, y hasta 2050 para el resto del globo. Para hablar de sobremortalidad gorda deberíamos estar hablando de millones.

A más pinchazos más muertes, así que preparaos para la nueva plandemia aviar, nuevos encierros y nueva vacuña obligatoria... y sobre todo hambre, mucho hambre. Quien quiera comida necesitará tener el pasaporte vacunal en regla.


----------



## mondeja (22 Abr 2022)

Hombre si yo quisiera matar a los vacunados me preocuparía primero de desmontar el chiringuito y comenzar otro antes de que empezaran los efectos para que nadie atara cabos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Abr 2022)

Yo soy el que escribe abajo y el jefe, jilipollas, el único que no se ha vacunado, los retards ,si lees arriba ,están trivacunados ,por mucho que les dije les dio lo mismo, como vosotros. 
Disfruta de tu veneno imbecil

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boyra (22 Abr 2022)

Señores no duden, voy mucho más al tanatorio que al afterhour.

No se puede esconder, los subnormales les doy el pésame y no se dan cuenta de que es de lo mismo que los cuatro anteriores...que cruz.

Un país entero marcando la bestia dos y hasta tres veces no podía acabar bien. Dios se apiada de nosotros.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (22 Abr 2022)

No se podía de saber


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Esto lo lleváis diciendo año y medio ya.
> 
> La realidad es que en el censo electoral de las elecciones de febrero resultó haber más población que nunca incluso en prácticameente toda la España vaciada.
> La mortalidad general cotiza a la baja incluso en los pueblos de ancianos.
> ...



La virgen, toda la puta plandemia llorando histéricos porque se ha muerto una persona, que el COVID es muy malo, han cerrado ahora Shangai por cuatro muertos con la excusa ridícula de un contagio que se ha mostrado al final ridículo con un 0.18% de muertos oficiales por COVID, despreciando los porcentajes y ahora resulta que los porcentajes son esenciales para no alarmarse por la más que evidente epidemia de ictus e infartos, sin contar los cientos de miles de casos de efectos graves incapacitantes ya registrados.

Hay que ser hijo de puta hipócrita y cínico.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Abr 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Tengo que decir que esas predicciones son u
> 
> 
> Tus extrapolaciones me recuerdan a este meme:



A mí el análisis de Nick me recuerda a correlación, si es que sabes lo que es, por eso debería saltar la alarma e investigar la sobremortalidad y no andar descartando a priori una más que probable causa de dicha mortalidad el único evento nuevo en esas fechas transversal a todas las edades y grupos sociales.

No sé, más que nada porque así se hace ciencia de verdad y porque los medicamentos, todos, pueden tener efectos negativos incluso matar y no sería la primera vez que un medicamento sale rana a la hora de utilizarlo en toda la población y no en las muestras experimentales, esas que en este caso ni han existido.

Tenéis cara de mármol pero en el pecado lleváis la penitencia, RIP cabrones.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A mí el análisis de Nick me recuerda a correlación, si es que sabes lo que es, por eso debería saltar la alarma e investigar la sobremortalidad y no andar descartando a priori una más que probable causa de dicha mortalidad el único evento nuevo en esas fechas transversal a todas las edades y grupos sociales.
> 
> No sé, más que nada porque así se hace ciencia de verdad y porque los medicamentos, todos, pueden tener efectos negativos incluso matar y no sería la primera vez que un medicamento sale rana a la hora de utilizarlo en toda la población y no en las muestras experimentales, esas que en este caso ni han existido.
> 
> Tenéis cara de mármol pero en el pecado lleváis la penitencia, RIP cabrones.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (22 Abr 2022)

Innate immune suppression by SARS-CoV-2 mRNA vaccinations: The role of G-quadruplexes, exosomes, and MicroRNAs


The mRNA SARS-CoV-2 vaccines were brought to market in response to the public health crises of Covid-19. The utilization of mRNA vaccines in the conte…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## galdubat (22 Abr 2022)

Yo sigo pensando que la mitad de la ponzoña o incluso 2/3 de las dosis, son placebos
Que del resto hay de todo, donde se lncluye ponzoña.que la han manejado mal, y el RnAm se ha deteriorado y ya solo es mierda inerte.

2.5% de los chutados, ers lo que me salia que la palmaban a los 6 meses.
Y un un 5% que se quedan jodidos y la palman a los 6 años.

De mi entorno mi madre miocarditis, y empsatillada, mi tio una tumor a ser extraido.
El resto no parecen tener nada.


----------



## Trurl (22 Abr 2022)

El otro día me enteré de que un padre del cole de mis hijos estaba en el hospital. Funcionario, triple o cuádruple 'vacunado' y tenía los síntomas típicos de los emponzoñados: cuágulos y afección coronaria....de este nadie ha dicho que tenía fisura en la costilla.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (22 Abr 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que la mitad de la ponzoña o incluso 2/3 de las dosis, son placebos
> Que del resto hay de todo, donde se lncluye ponzoña.que la han manejado mal, y el RnAm se ha deteriorado y ya solo es mierda inerte.
> 
> 2.5% de los chutados, ers lo que me salia que la palmaban a los 6 meses.
> ...



es que aparte de placebo parece que varian de 10 microgramos a 100 microgramos


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Cuéntame más cosas de esas que no suceden ni en tu cabeza.


----------



## Trurl (22 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> es que aparte de placebo parece que varian de 10 microgramos a 100 microgramos



El emponzoñamiento masivo ha sido también un experimento masivo: han distribuido lotes con muchísima variación de principios activos (incluido los posibles nanobots que han podido introducir en la vena de millones). En pocas ocasiones la BigFarma ha podido experimentar a un nivel tan masivo. Ahora no les ha sido necesario pagar 100 euros a unos cientos de mendigos o arruinados para someterse a inoculaciones en vena para un experimento de cierto fármaco: con esta 'pandemia' la BigFarma ha experimentado en miles y miles cada lote, que tenían muy bien registrado, con órdenes a los centros sanitarios receptores de anotar la evolución de los inoculados y transferir la información a a la BigFarma para que la experimentación fuera como ellos querían.


----------



## DonCrisis (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> A mí el análisis de Nick me recuerda a correlación, si es que sabes lo que es, por eso debería saltar la alarma e investigar la sobremortalidad y no andar descartando a priori una más que probable causa de dicha mortalidad el único evento nuevo en esas fechas transversal a todas las edades y grupos sociales.
> 
> No sé, más que nada porque así se hace ciencia de verdad y porque los medicamentos, todos, pueden tener efectos negativos incluso matar y no sería la primera vez que un medicamento sale rana a la hora de utilizarlo en toda la población y no en las muestras experimentales, esas que en este caso ni han existido.
> 
> Tenéis cara de mármol pero en el pecado lleváis la penitencia, RIP cabrones.



Yo no estoy vacunado ni niego que las vacunas estén matando a cierto número de personas.

Pero no me negarás que esas extrapolaciones son una mierda. Extiende las líneas igual que el meme que he puesto.

Yo critico lo que me parece criticable. No porque el argumento sea de "mi bando" lo voy a dejar de criticar.

Y sí, llevo dos años analizando las cifras de momo y euromomo y la sobremortalidad de 2021 es exagerada. Especialmente si ves la segregación por grupos de edad del euromomo.


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Corre pues a explicárselo a los doscientos gobiernos responsables de ello en la escala planetaria.
> Puedes empezar por decirles a sus respectivos doscientos sistemas sanitarios estatales la forma en que deben manejar las evidencias y hacer su trabajo. Fijo que el mundo tiene mucho que aprender de ti acerca de cómo se deben pilotar las pandemias.



200 como si fuesen 2 millones da igual, está en el adn de los community managers el inyectarse lefa de orangutan para protegerse de pandemias de papayatests. El ridículo de las cacunas, con un mínimo de mirar letra pequeña, y un mínimo manejo de lo que implica ser funcivago o empleado, ha sido sideral.


----------

